# soap concentration



## bodhi (Apr 24, 2013)

Im doing some single oils tests to change up my basic LS recipe and started using summer bee's calculator.  I love that they have dilutions listed, it makes figuring that part so much easier.  I don't understand why their dilutions calculate down to 10% neat soap concentrations.  That seems awfully low to me.  Why would someone want to dilute that much?


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 26, 2013)

A lot of people make liquid soap and dilute down for foamer bottles. So the soap needs to be thinned out for the foamer to work correctly and not clog up


----------



## bodhi (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you Vanessa.  And at 10% its still functional as soap?  Even in a foamer?  It just seems to me like there would be no more soapiness at that low of a concentration.


----------



## lsg (Apr 26, 2013)

The lady at this link uses a single oil for each one of her liquid soaps.  She can then mix them if she wishes.  She also uses liquid soap along with cp soap scraps to make cream soap. By the way, this is a great resource:

http://www.soapmakingschool.com/karmasudsclasses/classj36/


----------



## bodhi (May 2, 2013)

lsg said:


> The lady at this link uses a single oil for each one of her liquid soaps.  She can then mix them if she wishes.  She also uses liquid soap along with cp soap scraps to make cream soap. By the way, this is a great resource:
> 
> http://www.soapmakingschool.com/karmasudsclasses/classj36/



Thanks lsg, but that link is a for password protected site.


----------



## lsg (May 2, 2013)

Oh, sorry, I have paid to access her lessons, so I guess that is why I got in.


----------



## enzymerich (May 2, 2013)

i have paid to access her lessons, too and really liked them, both the videos and the pdfs. it what really got me started making soaps along with Catherine Failors´s books.
Richie


----------



## bodhi (May 2, 2013)

Thats ok, im not looking for lessons anyway.  Im just wondering why someone would want to dilute down to 10%


----------

